# Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 48



## kenelbow

I've actually had these pictures since last Saturday when I smoked this cigar, but had a busy few days, then forgot about them until today. So here they are.

This stick was gift from BOTL arodgers that I smoked after my first half-marathon last Saturday. The temp was in the mid to high 40's and I still felt cold from the run earlier but was determined to burn this sucker up. So I put on a sweatshirt and a jacket over that and headed outside with my stogie, some scotch and my laptop.

It looks so pretty, I almost don't want to burn it.









But I did. 30 minutes in.









I didn't notice how toothy this wrapper was before lighting up, but I definitely noticed the telltale white bumps on the ash. Pretty cool.









1 hour in.









1:30 in and I'm starting to get chilly again.









2:00. This stick had more life in it, but I pussed out. Normally 48 degrees doesn't seem that cold to me, but alas I had to bid my new friend adeiu.









Well that's it. This was my first Anejo and it was great! Lots of thick smoke with creamy, chocolaty flavors throughout. Thanks again Adam!


----------



## BTcigars

Great review and nice pics!


----------



## kenelbow

Thanks Brandon. I hadn't really thought of this as a review when posting it, but I guess it can be considered one. I just took some pics and wanted to offer up some commentary to accompany them. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Talk about the perfect pairing? Wheeeeee


----------



## fiddlegrin

Herf N Turf said:


> Talk about the perfect pairing? Wheeeeee


+1!

I'm with Don on this one!!:nod:

Somewhat saddening to see what was orphaned...:sad:

But you enjoyed it and that is the main thang! :clap2: 

:rockon:

.


----------



## J Daly

That's a big smoke. Congrats on completing the 1/2 marathon. I think I could do half of a half of a half marathon without throwing up. Nice one! -Jamie


----------



## kenelbow

The pairing was indeed excellent. I had been saving both the scotch and the stogie for a special occasion, so this fit the bill. I may not have smoked it down to the nub, but I got complete satisfaction out of that massive cigar. Anejo is now a must buy for me when I want to get a special occasion cigar.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

The anejo is differently on my top ten


----------



## fuente~fuente

55's & 77's... Nuff said. :hungry:


----------



## seank1

the shark is a monster.


----------



## muhren

First Anejo! Nice. :biggrin:

you'll be like this next time you see a sale: :bolt:

M


----------



## Breakaway500

Nice review.Me likey Anejos!  48 degrees..green grass..I had to look at your location and was expecting to see Fla ..Texas..etc...but Indiana?? I thought you guys were at least ankle deep in the white stuff with freezing temps... God..what I wouldn't give for even 30 degrees..it was -10 here this morning..with a high of ..10..and that's F not C.


----------



## kenelbow

Breakaway500 said:


> Nice review.Me likey Anejos!  48 degrees..green grass..I had to look at your location and was expecting to see Fla ..Texas..etc...but Indiana?? I thought you guys were at least ankle deep in the white stuff with freezing temps... God..what I wouldn't give for even 30 degrees..it was -10 here this morning..with a high of ..10..and that's F not C.


Well the review is actually from last April, so yeah, this time of year we have plenty of snow and cold. I'm kind of longing for 48 degrees now...:smow:


----------



## Breakaway500

Last April..Ha! I didn't catch the dates on the post...


----------



## fiddlegrin

I smoked one of these on Championship Sunday (yesterday)

Talk about your marathons!!!! 2 hours and 43 minutes...

A perfect, delicious burn...

I nubbed it down to 1/4". I thought about some pics but I was busy watchin football...



:rockon:


----------



## Zfog

A tad long for me, but great for an event!


----------



## hoosiers2006

Nice pics and sounds like another cigar I need to add to my ever growing list to try.

BTW, living in Indiana we have the saying "if you don't like the weather, wait ten minutes because it'll change". Snow on the ground today but hell it could be 40 tomorrow then another 1/2 foot of snow the next day. :noidea:

Oh well, nice job.


----------



## General A.D

I like the Anejo 48, but I prefer the 55 and the shark Anejos.


----------

